# problema con gnome o Xorg

## yealexxx

Hola, ¿Qué tal? actualmente tengo instalado el escritorio gnome. Cuando ejécuto "startx" como root, todo marcha a la perfeccion, pero cuando lo ejecuto como usuario 

normal me marca el siguiente error.

```

xaut: timeout in locking autorithy file//.serverauth.5775

xaut: timeout in locking autorithy file//.serverauth.Xauthority

xaut: timeout in locking autorithy file//.serverauth.Xauthority

xaut: timeout in locking autorithy file//.serverauth.Xauthority

```

Despues la pantalla se pone en negro y vuelve a modo consola. Creí que los problemas estaban en los grupos. 

```

localhost / # cat /etc/group

root::0:root,ale

bin::1:root,bin,daemon,ale

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon,ale

sys::3:root,bin,adm,ale

adm::4:root,adm,daemon,ale

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,ale

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,ale

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:

cdrom::19:haldaemon

dialout::20:root,ale

tape::26:root,ale

video::27:root,ale

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:199:

crontab:x:198:

locate:x:197:

lpadmin:x:106:

messagebus:x:105:

games:x:35:

gdm:x:104:

ale:x:1000:

plugdev:x:103:haldaemon

hsqldb:x:102:

haldaemon:x:101:haldaemon

```

Espero me puedan ayudar  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> root::0:root,ale 

 

en ese grupo solo debe haber un usuario "root" si pones a un usuario normal en ese grupo le conviertes en root o casi, con lo que la seguridad del sistema queda bastante deteriorada.

Si tienes instalado gdm como root ejecutalo y luego entra en las Xs como usuario normal.

----------

## yealexxx

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tienes instalado gdm como root ejecutalo y luego entra en las Xs como usuario normal.
> 
> 

 

Hola esteban_conde gracias por la respuesta acabo de instalar gmd pero no sé, como ejecutarlo, probé con diferentes maneras y no obtuve resultado.

No sé, si pudieras ser un poco mas explícito por favor   :Razz: 

----------

## ensarman

el gdm se llama desde el script de inicio xdm de esta forma:

/etc/init.d/xdm start

pero antes debes de configurarlo en el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm para que este apunte a gdm

luego lo colocas como script de inicio, de esta forma:

rc-update add xdm default

----------

## yealexxx

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> el gdm se llama desde el script de inicio xdm de esta forma:
> 
> /etc/init.d/xdm start
> 
> pero antes debes de configurarlo en el archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm para que este apunte a gdm
> ...

 

Hola pues he seguido todos estos pasos y ahora introduzco mi contraseña de forma gráfica, pero sigo teniendo los mismos problemas, cuando intento entrar como usuario me aparecen varios cuadros que dicen lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>            User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored . This prevent default session and lenguaje from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644              permission . User's $HOME directoy must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>            could not update ICEauthority file /home/ale/.ICEauthority
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>            there is a problem with the configuration server /usr/liibexec/gconf-sanaty-check-2 exited with status 256
> 
> 

 

----------

## Otamay

Verifica los permisos de ~/.dmrc (que sea 644), así como los permisos de .ICEauthority (igual creo que estaría bien, 644), así como que seas el propietario de ambos ficheros. O de plano borra los ficheros de configuración e inicia de nuevo una sesión gráfica via xdm.

Saludos!

----------

## yealexxx

he cambiado los permisos y el segundo mensaje ya no me aparece, pero el primer mensaje y tercero persisten.

----------

## ensarman

ummm... ya man algo tienes mal con los permisos, primero asegurate que todo tu directorio sea de tu pertenencia:

chown <tuusuario>:<tuusuario> ~ -R

eso lo haces como superusuario.

bueno ahora puede que tambien tengas un problema con los archivos de gnome, para eso dale siempre un revdep-rebuild  que nunca está de mas, luego un:

emerge --oneshot gnome-base/gconf 

bueno en fin creo que el chown solucionaria muchas cosas

----------

## yealexxx

hola enserman hice los cambios correspondientes con chown, pero me sigue marcando errores.

ahora el error que me marca es el siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not he opened writing. 
> 
> In any case it is not possible to loggin. Please contact your system administrator.
> ...

 

 *enserman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  bueno ahora puede que tambien tengas un problema con los archivos de gnome, para eso dale siempre un revdep-rebuild que nunca está de mas, luego un: 
> 
> emerge --oneshot gnome-base/gconf
> ...

 

```

# revdep-rebuild

-bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

localhost alex # emerge --oneshot gnome-base/gconf

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-nds/openldap-2.4.24

 * openldap-2.4.24.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-nds/openldap-2.4.24

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: ldap-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:        berkdb crypt cxx elibc_glibc icu ipv6 kernel_linux minimal perl ssl tcpd userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.4.24 failed (setup phase):

 *   To build the ldapc++ library you must emerge openldap with sasl support

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   openldap-2.4.24.ebuild, line 206:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "To build the ldapc++ library you must emerge openldap with sasl support"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-nds/openldap-2.4.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-nds/openldap-2.4.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/work/openldap-2.4.24'

>>> Failed to emerge net-nds/openldap-2.4.24, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-nds/openldap-2.4.24:

 * ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.4.24 failed (setup phase):

 *   To build the ldapc++ library you must emerge openldap with sasl support

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   openldap-2.4.24.ebuild, line 206:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "To build the ldapc++ library you must emerge openldap with sasl support"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-nds/openldap-2.4.24',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-nds/openldap-2.4.24'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-nds/openldap-2.4.24/work/openldap-2.4.24'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Para:

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild
> 
> -bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

 

emerge gentoolkit

En cuanto a que no se puede escribir en tu ~ (home) directory verifica entrando en /home que existe el directorio alex y  tiene los permisos drwxr-xr-x , comando como root desde /home #chmod 755 ./alex seguido de chown -R alex:alex alex,  esto es lo mismo que te propusieron con  (( chown <tuusuario>:<tuusuario> ~ -R )) si no entra gdm despues de asegurarte esos comandos se han realizado una prueba que te propongo es salir de las X con Control+Alt+F1 una vez logueado como root -->killall gdm para seguido correr gdm para ver que hace y si llegas al modo grafico configura gdm desde los distintos menus que tiene para entrar en gnome aunque sea como root y desde ahí ver como tienes la configuración de alex.

----------

## ensarman

revdep-rebuild esta en el paquete gentoolkit  :Razz:  ahi hay buenas herramientas para tu gentoo

----------

## yealexxx

hola, he realizado los cambios correspondientes, el directorio alex se encuentra con los permisos correctos, pero me sigue marcando el mismo error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not he opened writing. 
> 
> In any case it is not possible to loggin. Please contact your system administrator.
> ...

 

Por cierto, el fichero  .dmrc es necesario o en ¿Qué paquete viene? porque no no me aparce

----------

## ensarman

ummm me tinca que tu disco esta lleno  :Razz:  bueno, o sino haz una cosa mas a lo windows xD

#deluser alex

#rm -rf /home/alex

#adduser -m -G audio,video,<todos los otros> alex

y ahora prueba xD es una tactica muy destructiva pero aveces salva de apuros xD

----------

## quilosaq

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> ummm me tinca que tu disco esta lleno  bueno, o sino haz una cosa mas a lo windows xD
> 
> #deluser alex
> 
> #rm -rf /home/alex
> ...

 

¡Ojo! Eliminarás todo lo que tengas en ese directorio y directorios subordinados. Mira que no te sirva.

----------

## yealexxx

hola, que tal útlicie la opcion a la windows XD pero tampoco, funciono ¿no existe algo más?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *de tu /etc/grup wrote:*   

> wheel::10:root,ale 

 

nota que ale no es alex.

----------

